# Diezel VH4 Master Volume question



## Imbrium998 (May 2, 2013)

For the Diezel VH4 owners/users out there, I was wondering how you would handle this scenario. 

Using a VH4, guitar straight into the amp.
Eventide Space, TimeFactor, and ModFactor in the series master loop.
I heavily use 80%+ channel 4, 10% channel 3 and, 10% channel 1.

I want to get a solo boost going. Specifically boosting channel 4 solos, but it may be that any of the channels could/should be boosted based on need.

I know this may sound simple, but I don't want to sacrifice sound quality and also be practical (to a degree)

Is there a 2ns master volume mod that can me made to the amp (long and expensive way around) or would there be a "in my experience...this works great" thing that someone can point out.

Thanks all


----------



## Imbrium998 (May 3, 2013)

Anyone have a good way to get around this, or have seen some good information about solo boosts on amps with only 1 master volume etc etc?


----------



## Funz (Jun 8, 2013)

A graphic eq pedal set flat and a few db below unity gain when the pedal is on in the effects loop would do the job. When you turn it off, you have your solo boost. You could do the same with a clean boost type pedal as well.


----------

